# POTM April 2004 - FINALS!!!



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dident vote
i dont really like any of them imo


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

1. "Get over here you little bastard!"
2. "BUUURRP...scuse me!"
3. "dont f with me buddy!"

:laugh: \

hmmm, none of these i voted for in the semi's. i honestly dunno if i like any of these pics. sorry









edit: i voted....#3 jsut scares the shizzle out of me.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

#2 just cuz it was a timing shot


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I went with #1 because it took great timing and I love the carnage







.

Joe


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> #2 just cuz it was a timing shot










..all great pictures..it was hard to decide.


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

great fotos i chose 2 cuz its look really crazy


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Had to choose number 1 just for the timing of it.

Great shot.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

#3 all the way, badazz mofo!! hate to have to clean its tank


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

3 looks badass.. too bad about the red-eye


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Great pics but #2 all the way.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

i went for #2


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i went #2 as well


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#2


----------



## Swingstar6 (Aug 11, 2003)

Who would be stupid enough to wiggle thier toes in number 3's tank for a buck????


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

You did. ANd it was two dollars.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Wow, those suck compared to some of the ones in the semis. Some people vote wierd... 1 happens all the time, 3 is a bit sorry quality of a picture, so I vote 2. Good quality, kind of cool looking.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> Wow, those suck compared to some of the ones in the semis. Some people vote wierd










I have to agree! They arent bad photos but there were so many better ones that should of made it to the final!

I voted 3 simply because it looks scary!!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

slylie said:


> too bad about the red-eye


 I think it actually improved it.

-PK


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

voted for 3


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > too bad about the red-eye
> ...


 Yea. Kinda lucky shot. Turned out to be a cool effect.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jesus guys, instead of bitching, why not try to take better pics instead - at least these people took time to shoot pics and submit them...









Anyways, there's been plenty of time to vote, and it's pretty obvious: number 3 is the winner








Congrats!!!


----------

